# Help Identifying some Plants



## andrewjc21 (Feb 15, 2012)

I had a few plants that came to me in a tank a long time ago. So i set up a 20 gallon for now. But i have no clue what i have. Tried looking around before and haven`t spotted any similar.

Any help to what they are would be great as i want to make sure they can live the way i have them and what i need for water properties

Thanks in Advance

Picture 1









Picture 2









Just a picture of the setup i have as well, adding a Fluval u2 tomorrow for extra flow.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

The first one looks like some kind of Cryptocoryne maybe, perhaps Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia, but I am no expert. No clue about the second one, but hope someone does cause I have that too. I'm sure the experts will be along soon enough


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Pic 1: _Crytocoryne crispatula var. balansae_
Pic 2: _Rotala rotundifolia/ Rotala indica_


----------



## andrewjc21 (Feb 15, 2012)

Awesome thanks for the quick replies, now at least ill be able to find out what i need for water properties.


----------

